# Hoyt Vicxen



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

One of my friends shoots one, nice looking bow for sure.


----------



## countrygirl8909 (Jul 14, 2011)

I love the looks of the Vicxen 2...I had a trykon sport, but wanted a bigger bow! does ur friend target shoot or hunt??


----------



## ND_Vicxen (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats on the new bow!! I have the Vicxen and LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!! Hope to get a deer this year as i didnt last year :sad: Was very happy with it at the archery tournaments! Which color did you get it in?


----------



## countrygirl8909 (Jul 14, 2011)

I got the camo...I am going 2 hunt with it and hopeful going 2 start tournaments 2!


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a vixcen and I absolutely love it. I hunted with it last year. I just had it dipped in pink camo. I will post pics as soon as I can...


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Dont have one yet, have some Vixcen clothing saving for the bow, lucky girl congrats. You will have to let me know what yha think.


----------



## countrygirl8909 (Jul 14, 2011)

cant wait to see the pics!!


----------



## countrygirl8909 (Jul 14, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> Dont have one yet, have some Vixcen clothing saving for the bow, lucky girl congrats. You will have to let me know what yha think.


Thanks! I can't wait to order some of the clothing and the decal for my car!!


----------



## countrygirl8909 (Jul 14, 2011)

deadcenterslady said:


> I have a vixcen and I absolutely love it. I hunted with it last year. I just had it dipped in pink camo. I will post pics as soon as I can...


Can't wait to see the pics!! Do you think the Vicxen is heavy?? I am a little worried about the weight, b/c my last bow was around 3lbs. w/ all accessories!


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats on your new bow! Check the thread by Stubbbys mom, Ladies it's time to show your bows.
I think it's on the 2nd page . Melissa has a cool looking vixen with a picture of the bow.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

haha I was just going to say that. Mine is black with pink accents. I really like it, no complaints at all. Just took a bear with it earlier this year.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

countrygirl8909 said:


> I love the looks of the Vicxen 2...I had a trykon sport, but wanted a bigger bow! does ur friend target shoot or hunt??


She does both with her Vixcen, hunts and does 3D shooting.


----------



## ND_Vicxen (Feb 6, 2011)

countrygirl8909 said:


> Can't wait to see the pics!! Do you think the Vicxen is heavy?? I am a little worried about the weight, b/c my last bow was around 3lbs. w/ all accessories!


It is 4lbs without accessories, so it does have more weight for sure.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, the mass weight of the bow alone is over 3lbs. It's heavier than some of the shorter axle-to-axle bows.


----------



## countrygirl8909 (Jul 14, 2011)

z28melissa said:


> Yes, the mass weight of the bow alone is over 3lbs. It's heavier than some of the shorter axle-to-axle bows.


Hoping to get my bow by Monday or Tuesday! I have ordered almost all of my accessories, except for a quiver...I am wanting a Hoyt duralite 4 arrow, I cant really find any that I'm that crazy about...any suggestions...


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

countrygirl8909 said:


> Hoping to get my bow by Monday or Tuesday! I have ordered almost all of my accessories, except for a quiver...I am wanting a Hoyt duralite 4 arrow, I cant really find any that I'm that crazy about...any suggestions...


You are so lucky girl, I would just keep checking on here or post a tread on the classifieds looking for one, again you are one lucky girl congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## countrygirl8909 (Jul 14, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> You are so lucky girl, I would just keep checking on here or post a tread on the classifieds looking for one, again you are one lucky girl congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am a blessed girl! My hubby loves me bunches...but thinks I'm crazy for wanting all the pink stuff! LOL!! I have started a thread about the quiver! Hope you get your bow soon!!


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Hope you get it today!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## countrygirl8909 (Jul 14, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> Hope you get it today!!!!!!!!!!!!


Got the tracking number...it will be here Wednesday! I am so excited!! I'll post pics when I get it all set up!! Can't wait to sling some arrows w/ it!!! :wink:


----------



## doe's&bows (Aug 16, 2010)

Congrats on the new bow


----------



## countrygirl8909 (Jul 14, 2011)

doe's&bows said:


> Congrats on the new bow


Thank ya bunches!!


----------

